# 1958 Schwinn Hornet



## Tim the Skid (Oct 10, 2016)

Found this one at an auto swap meet this weekend. Nice original paint, light and horn both still work. putting Westwind tires on and going through the bearings and rear hub this week.


----------



## Pinci (Oct 10, 2016)

Awesome ride!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 10, 2016)

WOW, Tell us more about the story on this bike & possibly why it wasn't ridden much.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2016)

That's just unreal. Was that pulled out of a Montana barn?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 10, 2016)

are you tracking me???


----------

